
I Microdosed Before It Was Cool - mskvsk
https://medium.com/@mshannabrooks/i-microdosed-before-it-was-cool-584604da94af
======
subsubsub
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uA0iFN...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uA0iFNxvF_8J:https://medium.com/%40mshannabrooks/i-microdosed-
before-it-was-cool-584604da94af)

~~~
YPCrumble
"Free for Google, paywall for everyone else."

------
stencil25
Great - just used one of my limited "free passes" which I didn't even know
that I had. Nice one Medium...

------
andai
Google Web Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uA0iFN...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:uA0iFNxvF_8J:https://medium.com/%40mshannabrooks/i-microdosed-
before-it-was-cool-584604da94af)

>>> They tasted, to quote Workaholics, “like a mummy’s dick.”

But the experience was delightful. I went on a walk through the woods, wrote
pages and pages in my notebook, completed several assignments, and read most
of a novel. I made a real dinner for myself and enjoyed it. I napped.

The next day, I felt a kind of mental clarity that had been distinctly missing
amid the fog of anxiety, sadness, hunger, and exhaustion. For days, a kind of
halo effect lingered where I felt more capable, more adept.

If a full dose left me feeling this good, I though, maybe just a small amount
would help me get through my dark patches. <<<

~~~
unkown-unknowns
Another copy: [http://archive.is/K6O8U](http://archive.is/K6O8U)

------
wodenokoto
Okay, we get it. Medium inserted a paywall. If we really wanna discuss that,
can someone submit a story on it instead of posting top level comments here?

Meanwhile, what do people think of the actual article?

I'm really intrigued about exonerating drugs, but I'm way too scared to switch
out my sertralin with shrooms or LSD

~~~
uoaei
If you're scared, it's best not to do it.

IMO the best approach is to read about experiences on Erowid and similar
sites, get used to which dosages go approximately how far, and when you
finally are ready, prepare your mindset and externalities to promote a good
experience rather than a bad one. It really is all in your head.

------
ycaccount
This article is about people without access using illegal drugs to self
medicate. The title could be 'I was ill and used before it was cool.' I'm not
judging, but maybe that's one thing we could be talking about.

------
weerd
Medium just fucked up really badly

------
np_tedious
> Our drug guy sold us an entire sheet of acid tabs the size of a baby’s
> fingernail for a song.

What?

~~~
bshimmin
"for a song" means "very cheaply", and I assume "size of a baby's fingernail"
refers to each of the acid tabs rather than the sheet.

------
simonswords82
Fuck you Medium, I'm not giving you my details to read stories on your
platform.

~~~
wodenokoto
I think you're supposed to give them your money - at least I the long run.

~~~
simonswords82
I appreciate they want to make money. If so they need to provide more value.

------
Mugwort
Full dose is much better.

------
tomxor
I'd like to think paywalled articles don't survive long on hn.

------
golergka
HN users: we're sick of ad-driven content! We want to pay for quality long-
reads instead of BuzzFeed clickbait!

Also HN users: Medium has a paywall now! How dare they!

~~~
tomxor
I give information away for free... Not everything has to be monetised. This
article is interesting, it's more of a blog really though, regardless I don't
expect to pay for it, If I wrote it I'd be happy to give it away for free...
because cmon, it's a personal fucking blog, you would pay to read someones
blog?

~~~
golergka
Well, if you would be happy to give it away for free than go and do that. If
you wouldn't pay - go and do that too, don't pay.

I, by the way, wouldn't (and didn't) pay for it too - but I sure as hell ain't
complaining about it or try to tell people what to do with their intellectual
property.

~~~
tomxor
Well I sure as hell am complaining, I'm not saying people can't decide to
monetise things... just don't expect me to not to complain that you are
monetising something ridiculous as a result, those are freedoms of people on
either side of the argument.

------
benmarks
“Join Medium to read this.” Guess we’ll see if that pays off.

------
d4l3k
When did Medium get a paywall?

~~~
eliben
When Medium started, I was amazed that people would just donate their content
to Medium instead of owning it. Now I hope these people are amazed too...

~~~
tyingq
It looks like you currently opt in to the paywall as a writer.

 _" Hanna Brooks Olsen has locked this story exclusively for members. But with
a free Medium account, you can access this post, plus two other exclusive
stories this month."_

Of course, that could change.

------
azangru
Why would people post to HN stories that are behind any kind of walls
(paywalls or loginwalls, or whatever they are called)?

~~~
Nerdfest
To advertise them. Duh.

